# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  تدابير الوقاية وتقنيات المكافحة فى حرائق المنشآت النفطية "2018 " - مركز الخليج

## معهد الخليج للتدريب

يسر مركز الخليج للتدريب Training Gulf بالتسجيل والتعاقد ( للموظفين ) في أحدث الدورات التدريبية لعام 2018 وفقاً للتفاصيل التالية :

(تخفيضات خاصة للمجموعات والجهات والهيئات الحكومية والخاصة)

للتواصل :
منسقة التدريب | نـــدي حجازي
البريد الإلكتروني : n.ibrahem@traininggulf.com
الجوال | الواتس اب : 00971588072416 - 00201028818883

للإطلاع على أفضل البرامج التدريبية الإحترافية يرجي الضغط على الرابط

__________________________________________
تدابير الوقاية وتقنيات المكافحة فى حرائق المنشآت النفطية

المشاركون المستهدفون :
مديري الإدارات ورؤساء الاقسام والعاملين بإدارات الامن الصناعي والعاملين بإدارات السلامة والصحة المهنية في المنشآت النفطية .

____________________________________

لتحميل الخطة التدريبية في كافة المجالات لعام 2018 "يرجي الضغط على المجال المناسب لطبيعة العمل "
دورات السكرتاريا وإدارة المكاتب | دورات إدارة الموارد البشرية | دورات الادارة والقيادة والتطوير الذاتي دورات إدارة الأعمال | دورات العلاقات العامة والاعلام | دورات التسويق والمبيعات وخدمة العملاء دورات الاحصـــاء والتحليل | دورات النقل والمرور | دورات المحاسبة الأدارية والتكاليف | دورات المحاسبة الحكومية والخصخصة | دورات المحاسبة الماليـــة | دورات العلوم السياسية والدبلوماسيةدورات محاسبة التجارة الخارجية ودراسة الجدوى | دورات الذكاه - والمصارف الإسلامية | دورات التــــأميـــــن | دورات محاسبة أسواق المال والمصارف والبورصات | دورات محاسبة المراجعة والتدقيق الداخلي | دورات إدارة العقارات | دورات الموازنات والتخطيط المالي | دورات ماليات القطاع النفطي | دورات القانـــــــون والعقود والمناقصات | دورات المشتريات والمخازن اللوجيستية دورات ادارة الخدمات الصحية والطبية | دورات إدارة الجودة والانتـــاج | دورات الامن الصناعي والسلامة والصحة المهنية | دورات البيئة وسلامة الاغذية | دورات الأمن العــــــــــــــــــــــــــام | دورات الدفــاع المدنــي ومكافحة الحرائـق | دورات الهندسة الصناعيـة الفنية | دورات الهندســــة الزراعيــــــة | دورات الهندسة الانشائية والمدنية | دورات الهندسة الكهربائيــــة | دورات الهندسة الميكانيكـــــية | دورات المياه والصرف الصحي | دورات الهندسة الكيميائية وتكرير النفط والغاز | دورات إدارة المشاريع
دورات هندسة المعادن واللحام | دورات هندسة المساحة و الخرائط | دورات الشحن والموانئ والتخليص الجمركي | دورات تكنولوجيا المعلومات وأمن الشبكات | دورات النقل الجوي والمطارات | دورات الحوكمة والإدارة | دورات البلديات والمجالس المحلية | دورات الهندسة المدنية والإنشائية | دورات إدارة المخاطر والكوارث

__________________________________________

" لإرسال عرض تدريب شامل كافة التفاصيل يمكنكم التواصل من خلال البريد الإلكتروني "
منسقة التدريب | نـــدي حجازي
البريد الإلكتروني : n.ibrahem@traininggulf.com
الجوال | الواتس اب : 00971588072416 - 00201028818883

للإطلاع على أفضل البرامج التدريبية الإحترافية يرجي الضغط على الرابط

----------

